# A video from last weekend's ride.



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's a vid from the 4th,
Like and subscribe 

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Like & subscribe, enjoy










Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------

